# Mixing Eco with gravel?



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if I can mix Eco complete with regular gravel? I was trying to tier my tank but It isnt working how I thought it would. 


Thanks

MAHA


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You can mix Eco Complete with regular gravel if you like. It's likely the two will become mixed, and potentially unattractive. An extra bag of eco or more gravel can help you create those hills and terraces.

-John N.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I am planing to mix it in with some natural and black gravel. I have black and Natural gravel in my 29G tank, I like the way it looks. Thanks for the reply.

MAHA


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I mixed eco with 'natural' gravel from walmart. mine is 50/50 eco/gravel, doesn't look too shabby. Depends on how big your tank is, personally I like the look of just eco. Would have been a bit expensive for me to do 100% eco, since I have a 120 gal tank.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

My 90g has a mix of gravel (3-5mm quartz) eco & flourite and the plants show very robust growth (a good dose of fish poop is probably heping also)


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya I will have 40 Lbl of Eco and about 32 Lbs of natural gravel. I will add Gravel from an old tank that has black it in. I will post pics when I get them.

MAHA


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I look forward to seeing the photos, as long as the substrate is not pink or blue or some other unnatural color it often does not matter a great deal as when the plants are healthy you don't see very much of the gravel anyway, in my tanks that are not bare bottom (with potted plants) I can't even get to the gravel to vacuum it if I wanted to because of the lush plant growth.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya I am not a fan of the neon Tanks. The look weird. I will also never do white again. I like my Natual with black.

MAHA


----------

